# My first experience with Second Skin Damplifier Pro



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

First off I would like to give a big thanks to Second Skin for the free door pack of Damplifier Pro. It takes a lot of confidence to give away your product just for a user review.

Transaction:
The transaction went very smoothly and was hassle free on my end. Until today I didn’t even notice that the original post specifically asked for the winners to email instead of sending a PM. I PM’d him and everything went smoothly without a word said to me. I ordered a second door pack of Damplifier Pro to go along with the giveaway and they arrived in four business days (AZ to MI) with a reasonable shipping cost.

Prior Experience:
I’ve been into car audio for about 15 years and have used quite a few asphalt and butyl deadeners throughout the years. I know I haven’t installed as much deadener as a professional installer but I have installed a bit during that time. Before using Damplifier Pro I never noticed much difference between products. Companies would say this or that about how theirs was better but I never saw it. In the end it boiled down to this….._Either it stuck or it didn’t_. A layer of Brand-X didn’t sound very different than a layer of Brand-Y. All of them were somewhat messy so it never even entered my mind that it was an option. As such I usually based my purchases on cost. I have never used Second Skin products before and considering the cost/sqft I highly doubt I would have tried Damplifier Pro without winning this contest.

Subjective Opinion:
I gotta say that I was impressed with Damplifier Pro. I don’t really like deadening and this product made it go by faster and easier. Initially I was a bit surprised as it was a lot thicker than pervious products I have used. I assume that’s what made it a little harder to cut but it made up for it by being very easy to install. It was low 70’s and rainy yet it stuck very well without a heat gun and there was very little mess. No gummy clothes or lost arm hair was a nice bonus. I usually do multiple layers in areas that I can but this stuff was so thick I only did one. Performance-wise it did great for a single layer. I haven’t installed other deadener in this vehicle to compare directly but it seemed that it was at least as good as 2 layers of the other products I have used in the past. Between the ease of application and only needing a single layer this stuff saved me a lot of time. Comparing cost/sqft doesn't work when it's twice as thick. The extra cost is easily worth it to me and I will definitely use Damplifier Pro again.

Objective Opinion:
Before deadening I took a baseline measurement of the bass & midbass range of my OEM stereo. I used the OEM stereo to avoid any panel vibrations affecting the measurements. This isn’t meant to show the frequency response of my doors. It will be a single graph showing the increase in bass & midbass response. I haven’t taken the after measurements yet but I hope to get the graph up within the next two weeks.

Conclusion:
Overall I was very pleased with Damplifier Pro and would recommend it to anyone looking to deaden their doors. Anything that helps makes deadening go by faster and easier gets a big thumps up from me. Thanks again Second Skin.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: My first experience with Damplifier Pro*

Damplifier Pro is awesome stuff! You need fewer layers than competing products because it so much thicker. No mess when applying it. Very easy to work with. Priced very compettively compared to Dynamat Extreme.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

*Re: My first experience with Damplifier Pro*

Exactly, the time this stuff saved me makes it worth it. I would rather talk to my mother-in-law than deaden a vehicle...


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: My first experience with Damplifier Pro*

Awesome review man!
I appreciate you following through!

ANT
www.secondskinaudio.com


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

damn good review


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Thanks. 

Just to update, I have taken the second set of measurements and I'll post them up as soon as I can.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Can't wait to see your results.

ANT


----------

